# Piranha or Cichlids???? See how many we have



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tired of everyone complaining which is better so let's see how many of us there are on each side. This is only a poll guys, Let's not try to get ugly and talk smack I just wanna honestly know the %


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ur on a piranha site....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I know but long story short, I just fed an oscar to my piraya and I caught alotta hell for it from cichlid lovers. Not saying there's a problem with it but this is Piranha-fury and I wanted to see how the people are split up here is all.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I know but long story short, I just fed an oscar to my piraya and I caught alotta hell for it from cichlid lovers. Not saying there's a problem with it but this is Piranha-fury and I wanted to see how the people are split up here is all.
> [snapback]1102871[/snapback]​


Well, it's also a fish site (Non-P sections) so anytime you kill a fish, someone's going to be upset. I don't have a problem (it's your money) but I'm sure some people that don't own cichlids weren't too happy about you feeding one to your Ps.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

agreed, but as said before this is a piranha site. If someone is gonna be ugly about me feeding a cichlid they should complain if I post on their side not mine.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > I know but long story short, I just fed an oscar to my piraya and I caught alotta hell for it from cichlid lovers. Not saying there's a problem with it but this is Piranha-fury and I wanted to see how the people are split up here is all.
> ...


and what a way to spend your money wisely









J-Rod


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im a cichlid guy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow... this is going to be fair considering you are on a site called "piranha-fury"









that would be like making this same post of either cichlidforum.com or cichlidmadness.com i wonder what the results would be there... hmmmm...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so far its even,lol...

they're both cool fish, but cichlids suit me more. i freaking love my FH, GT, and oscar.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cichlids are in the lead


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow.. it's pretty shitty if cichlids are beating piranhas on a piranha site. I wouldnt even want to see the fuckin results on a cichlid site


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have gold fish









i like all fish :nod:

but i tied it up, hail NPP


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

well its a tie..


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I know but long story short, I just fed an oscar to my piraya and I caught alotta hell for it from cichlid lovers. Not saying there's a problem with it but this is Piranha-fury and I wanted to see how the people are split up here is all.
> [snapback]1102871[/snapback]​


NICEEEE


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i think maybe if it was one on one they would not have been so mad..but eiter way i can understand people dont like unnessassry(sp) killings especially of oscars.its like saying your ok with pitbulls fighting each other for money you know?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i have gold fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a goldfish as well









J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> *i have gold fish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














smokinbubbles said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > i have gold fish
> ...












I voted Piranha, although My Fav fish is a Jaguar Cichlid (Managuense)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm selling my red belly - even though he's cool. I just don't have the time/room for overgrown tetras.:laugh:

Plus I brought home a new baby today... Another OSCAR.

Different folks, differenst strokes... I voted cichlids.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice thread....

this is called piranha-fury but there are alot of cichlid members..

i found this site to learn about piranhas and to see really cool pics and vids of them.... i became a member for that reason be cause i am in the hobby of owning piranhas...

its just kinda weak how u are at a site about piranhas and u make a thread/vid and next thing u know u got all this hate coming from the members...not nice way to treat a new member of the forum

piranhas and cichlids BOTH eat eachother in the wild ... but in aquaria piranhas eat most of the fish we put in there, whether it be a live cichlid or hikari cichlid pellets... we feed our fish to "entertain" ourselves that is the best part of owning fish, its to watch them feed.

some people only feed theyre fish live food.... i get customers all the time buying feeders for theyre cichlids and piranhas , they even say "my fish wont eat anything else but live food" 
So if a person decides to feed his piranha a Rat,goldfish or cichlid its still just LIVE food, and its done for ENTERTAINMENT.

People have rats and goldfish as pets too and would never think if feeding theyr pet rat or coi to piranhas or cichlids

We Own fish for entertainment and its a hobby that most of us have in common we all need to remember how we love our fish and take great responsiblity of keeping theyre lives in our hands.... the countless hours of water changes and gravel cleaning, filter changes, algae scrubbing and the best part Feeding, doesent compare the the countless hours of staring at our fish tanks admiring our hard work and fish we keep

so cant we all just get along?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> its just kinda weak how u are at a site about piranhas and u make a thread/vid and next thing u know u got all this hate coming from the members...not nice way to treat a new member of the forum [snapback]1103060[/snapback]​


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

P's, cichlids whatever.. I have owned both.
I do like the cichlids better though.
But I don't think that putting a fish in a situation of certain death is cool.
I have no qualms about feeders, if that's all that another fish will eat.
I have a Royal Knife that will only eat live food.(He gets earthworms though)
But I would never just throw something in it's tank just to watch it kill it.
That's just Macho Bullshit... 
I don't see my fish or any other fish as just entertainment for me.
I think that is what most people have a problem with your doing this.


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

If i have the two of them, how do i vote ?
for the one i prefer ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cichlids...but i mite end up getting an irritan...so im not sure

why did it sell ...now i have to settle for a tiny tank


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i have gold fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...











goldfishes rocks ! they can be more than feeders !







and they get huge !


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Phenek said:


> If i have the two of them, how do i vote ?
> for the one i prefer ?
> [snapback]1103084[/snapback]​


do about 3 backflips, run around your house 5 times (preferbly naked with honey rubbed all over your body), run inside to your bathroom grab your neareast gay porn magazine (which is probably already sittin right next to your toilet) and rub one out to it at least 2 times (the more the better) after you are done there drink a cup of black coffee and fart on your neighbors dog good and loud (and i mean loud, like rip you a new one loud) after you have completed all this look at the choices you have (piranha or cichlid) and pick one







. hope this helped out a little bit.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I tied it up

16- 16








cichlids


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Phenek said:
> 
> 
> > If i have the two of them, how do i vote ?
> ...


hey this guy just asked what i think is a stupid question: a lot of people are having both cichlids and piranhas and I don't think that they can say the one which they prefer. its depends on too many factors.
I tried to be ironic but it appears that my english still need to be worked on.
whatever, with your obsession about gay porn I was wondering if i am the one who is having a gay porn magazine or if its you that have a whole secret gay porn collection and who is trying like a 13 years virging teenager to proove that he is a man with balls ?








have a nice day in your kindergarten. hope that you do not have any dogs !


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I voted piranha because I have thoroughly enjoyed every piranha I have ever had.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i love how feeding a piranha a cichlid is macho bullshit but feeding it a goldfish is fine


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

it depends...... if it was one on one, i would have to take my dovii over my cariba. however, i would take my pack of caribas over my single dovii. so i don't know how to vote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i love how feeding a piranha a cichlid is macho bullshit but feeding it a goldfish is fine
> [snapback]1103140[/snapback]​


Who said feeding a goldfish is fine?

--Dan


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> i love how feeding a piranha a cichlid is macho bullshit but feeding it a goldfish is fine
> [snapback]1103140[/snapback]​


If you would have read what I wrote, I said that just throwing another fish in to get ripped apart for someones entertainment is macho bullshit....
Learn how to read


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

It was a tough choice since i've got both, but I voted Piranha.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i voted piranha... because of my MAC... totally awesome to have a fish almost knock himself out when you walk by because he smacks his head into the glass trying to attack you...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I used to favor piranha untill i learned who was wearing the pants in my fishtanks.

my old 10" brandtii.. VS.









VS.
Monster Cichlid..hand goes in blood comes out.








We could easily turn the tables and feed this guy some piranhas If youd like to see that instead of feeding cichlids to piranhas







I had cichlids living with my piranhas for ever.. they were never fooled by the piranhas attempt to look not intrested in anything he was doing.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy bejesus Posiedon!!! thats a monster FH....

wow...man...that thing could have eaten my whole shoal in one gulp!! how big is he??? like 12 inches...deep??lol

has that guy ever eaten a P??? wouldnt be surprised,lol.

i even got tired of feeding my Ps feeders. it was just pointless dropping in some goldfish to watch them chase it down. thats not to say it isnt cool. but i just got bored with it really really quick. thats not to say i didnt clear out all the mollies from my tanks feeding them to my FH..then they last 3 got picked off my my baby oscar and green terror,lol.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Its a little over a foot in length.. maybe 13" (still growing fast) 3" wide 10" tall.. you can put two thumbs in his mouth. The head is the size of a medium orange and it spells instant death of put your hand near the tank.. I have some videos of him flipping out when he was younger, its crazy to see such an angry fish... the minute you open the lid he sets himself to attack your hand (used to leap out of the water when smaller)

I have had other fish (cichlids and piranhas) that were just retarted and think they can attack you through the glass.. this one is smarter then that.. waits for you to open the lid.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Well I have an oscar, malawi's, cholclad cichilds, pacus, red bellys, plecos and I love them ALL!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have both P's and ciclids...

The ciclids are pretty much to feed the P's but I do have both...

I LOVE my piranhas and will ALWAYS keep them, but I'm feeling drawn to saltwater more and more. When I get a new place I think I'm going to try my hand at a reef tank next.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Poseidon, sounds like my young FH. he likes to jump out of the water when i open the lid...and latch onto my finger.lol. ill be holding a krill, and he goes right past it and hold onto my finger,lol.

he doesnt attack my hand inside the tank, but does laps around it while im cleaning. ive only ever been bitten by him when feeding, cause he gets too excited. he's the best fish ive ever had. so personable, yet so aggressive.

i had some idiot come over to my place to buy my piranhas. while i was netting the Ps, him and his friend were looking at my FH. the guy said, "hahaha, look at this p*ssy fish, hahah. what a wimp...its pink"
i said to him, "buddy, that thing has beaten the crap out of these piranhas, and i DARE you to stick you hand in the tank..." he looked at me and said "uhh...no man..." i told the guy "that's a flowerhorn, they're rowdy (not the rowdiest, but rowdy), and will beat up anything they see.

i dropped a bigger baby molly in, and the FH inhaled it as it hit the water, then he started going apesh!t at everything. the guys jumped back from the tank, and started apologizing for calling the FH a p*ssy,lol.

one of the idiots first thought it was a puffer....

he was like "so is that a puffer?"

i stopped what i was doing, and gave him the "are you F-ing serious????" look. i didnt even answer him, jsut went back to what i was doing,lol


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I went with Piranha's, of course.







I've had both...and while the cichlid had more personality...There was a lot missing...To watch a piranha feed and attack is something that would leave anyone speechless...Cichlids are boring when feeding...its just gulp gulp....And that's all...Also...To me...Piranha's are the coolest looking fish...They have that "evil" look and the reputation to go with it...I love piranha's!


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

piranhas rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

why are you here if you dont like piranhas!! 
go to cilchild forum


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

J2, you obvioulsy havent seen a crazy cichlid feed. it sure as hell isnt gulp gulp gulp.

its more like charge-headbutt-smash-grab-smash-swallow...then blood trickles out the gills.lol.

altho watching piranhas feed IS crazy, some cichlids are just as crazy, just not with the big ass teeth.lol.


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

piranha keeper8094 you are right piranhas are tight cilchild suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i voted for piranhas :rock:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

chiclids dont suck..just cause you dont like a certain type of species doesnt mean they suck..but i guess 1 persons crap is another mans bread and butter.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

piranha keeper8094 said:


> piranhas rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> why are you here if you dont like piranhas!!
> go to cilchild forum
> [snapback]1104078[/snapback]​


Ummm... There is a cichlid section on this site.
It's not just for P's.


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

all cilhilds do is gulp gulp gulp on goldfish i had them before but they

dont eat like piranhas they chew the fish they eat rats!!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i admit its nice seeing live foods such has feeders get thorn in half..but bottom line is that your fish is happy and feed quality foods..shouldnt matter how he/she eats just has long has he/she eats.i hope you didnt get piranhas just for there eating habits..even thought thats what attracts most owners..AT FIRST...lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there is a variety of fishkeepers on this site. some like cichlids, some like piranhas, some like oddballs, etc. while pfury may have originally launched as a piranha enthusiast site, it's evolved into more than that. i hope some of you people that're shouting "get off a piranha site if you don't like piranhas" realize that there are some members here that visit the non-p discussions area and never set foot in the p discussions.

with that said, i hope you can come to grips with the fact that this is not a piranha-only site, just because it's called 'piranha-fury'. if it were, there wouldn't be a non-piranha picture of the month contest. there wouldn't be a saltwater, non-p general, oddball, or cichlid forum here. and even many of the p-fury mods are into other fish as well (judazzz, eltwitcho, and rhomzilla come to mind).

also, just because a person disagrees with feeding a cichlid to a piranha, doesn't mean that said person is anti-piranha or pro-cichlid. some just don't like seeing awesome specimens get predated upon in such a wasteful manner. any truly responsible aquarist, pro-piranha or not, will not agree with it.

in short, stfu plz.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

hyphen said:


> there is a variety of fishkeepers on this site. some like cichlids, some like piranhas, some like oddballs, etc. while pfury may have originally launched as a piranha enthusiast site, it's evolved into more than that. i hope some of you people that're shouting "get off a piranha site if you don't like piranhas" realize that there are some members here that visit the non-p discussions area and never set foot in the p discussions.
> 
> with that said, i hope you can come to grips with the fact that this is not a piranha-only site, just because it's called 'piranha-fury'. if it were, there wouldn't be a non-piranha picture of the month contest. there wouldn't be a saltwater, non-p general, oddball, or cichlid forum here. and even many of the p-fury mods are into other fish as well (judazzz, eltwitcho, and rhomzilla come to mind).
> 
> ...











Well Put Hyphen!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

bottom line i dont think this board would be has great and helpful has it is if it didnt have both sections..and i hope we dont lose eiter one.if someone joins for the piranhas they will eventually venture to the chiclid section and maybe learn a thing or two and own a few..if they join for chiclid section the same they will also venture in the piranha section and the same can happen..before you know it those who said i would never own a silly chiclid are owning them and even teaching newbies on them..has i see it we need each other..true hobbiyst need to be on the same team..only people looking for cheap thrills will try to divide themselves..


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

just lock it


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I have both and if I had to give one up it'd be my Brantii. Even though he cost more, has bigger teeth, and looks better I'd still have to stick with my FH.

He's like a dog; he's always interested in what I'm doing and is constantly getting in trouble. He's either rearranging the substrate, ripping apart fake plants, ramming the divider, or trying to jump out of the tank. He's reminds me of my daughter. Every 5 minutes I'm checking to see what he's into now.


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I have both and if I had to give one up it'd be my Brantii. Even though he cost more, has bigger teeth, and looks better I'd still have to stick with my FH.
> 
> He's like a dog; he's always interested in what I'm doing and is constantly getting in trouble. He's either rearranging the substrate, ripping apart fake plants, ramming the divider, or trying to jump out of the tank. He's reminds me of my daughter. Every 5 minutes I'm checking to see what he's into now.
> [snapback]1104197[/snapback]​


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > there is a variety of fishkeepers on this site. some like cichlids, some like piranhas, some like oddballs, etc. while pfury may have originally launched as a piranha enthusiast site, it's evolved into more than that. i hope some of you people that're shouting "get off a piranha site if you don't like piranhas" realize that there are some members here that visit the non-p discussions area and never set foot in the p discussions.
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its good to keep a variety of fish.. or to move from one type to another. One really great fish to keep are any of the polypeterus species.. awesome fish. One of my favorites. I would put them next to cichlids, arrowanna and piranhas as one of the best fish to keep.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my FH has a battlescar on his forehead now...im thinking it was from the divider i used to have. but its barely noticeable.

my guy likes to dig up all the wysteria every night. every morning he rips out the same three or four stalks, no matter where i put them,lol. i think they get torn up as he chases the convicts.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> my FH has a battlescar on his forehead now...im thinking it was from the divider i used to have. but its barely noticeable.
> 
> my guy likes to dig up all the wysteria every night. every morning he rips out the same three or four stalks, no matter where i put them,lol. i think they get torn up as he chases the convicts.
> [snapback]1104403[/snapback]​


Puff we have a truce. But De Fuhrer Azeral's P's will bite the dome off that Flowerhorn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

posieden...wut fish do u have


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, I wanna see that gigantic fh you got there.

I love both. Said and done.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how big is that fh Poseidon X?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that flowerhorn is huge but it looks like a retard


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> that flowerhorn is huge but it looks like a retard
> [snapback]1104690[/snapback]​


hes so cute.. come on


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i want to pick him up and give him a bigggggg hug!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

come on people you really thought cichlid just voted piranha it ia ha ha ha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

der fuhrer, maybe they would...but my guy has gained at least an inch the last 2 weeks, i changed tanks for him, and all of a sudden he's the bloody Arnold of the fish world, all roided up and sh!t.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted cichlids but thats what i have at the moment.
it was a close call on this poll.
now if you start one for catfish then p's lose again


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

speaking of...i jsut sold my last RBP...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> there is a variety of fishkeepers on this site. some like cichlids, some like piranhas, some like oddballs, etc. while pfury may have originally launched as a piranha enthusiast site, it's evolved into more than that. i hope some of you people that're shouting "get off a piranha site if you don't like piranhas" realize that there are some members here that visit the non-p discussions area and never set foot in the p discussions.
> 
> with that said, i hope you can come to grips with the fact that this is not a piranha-only site, just because it's called 'piranha-fury'. if it were, there wouldn't be a non-piranha picture of the month contest. there wouldn't be a saltwater, non-p general, oddball, or cichlid forum here. and even many of the p-fury mods are into other fish as well (judazzz, eltwitcho, and rhomzilla come to mind).
> 
> ...










forgot to mention our expanding profiles section









i have gold fish and guppies


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, but that huge FH is really cool, however, he does look like that one kid WE ALL had in elementry school that had downs lol No offense but all it looks like all he's missing is a wheel-chair and a nurse.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, but that huge FH is really cool, however, he does look like that one kid WE ALL had in elementry school that had downs lol No offense but all it looks like all he's missing is a wheel-chair and a nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is super intelligent seriously lol







He doesnt ride the short bus.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> der fuhrer, maybe they would...but my guy has gained at least an inch the last 2 weeks, i changed tanks for him, and all of a sudden he's the bloody Arnold of the fish world, all roided up and sh!t.
> [snapback]1104977[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, but that huge FH is really cool, however, he does look like that one kid WE ALL had in elementry school that had downs lol No offense but all it looks like all he's missing is a wheel-chair and a nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya but have you ever heard about "Retard Strength"? My friend Zampardo (he placed 3rd at nationals for wrestling) armwrestle the retarded kid in art class and he lost.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol yeah, forgot about "Retard Strength" that follows right behind "Old Man Stregth" Remember when you thought you could take your pops and he would just kick the crap outta ya?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its more like "Retard Rage" strength. they get all psyched up, and can take on anyone.

i remember there was this little guy in my high school. one day we looked thruogh to glass overlooking the main hallway, and this retarded kid has his wiener pressed right up to the glass, right in front of this little iranian bugger. then the retarded kid fully dropped his pants, and charged into the cafeteria, waving it at everyone. he chased the iranian kid for a while. hahaha. but the point is...is that it took like 3 teacher to take the kid down.lol. he was all rowdy and horny and something, and nobody could stop him.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

whatever, hes not retarted.







.. whos fish go around trying to attack people through the glass.. this guy is so much smarter then a piranha.







. first of all when you walk in the door he starts splashing water out of the tank demanding you feed him.. if you get him pissy he starts swimming around and flaring himself up..







spitting gravel everywhere in an attempt to intimidate you.. put your hand in the tank and hes on you in instantly..Attacking glass = stupid fish... hiding in corners is also a strong sign of intelligence I guess







. I dont know why piranhas cant learn that you cant hurt them after sitting in that damn tank their entire life. I got tired of their low brain activity and non trainable attitude.. jk


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> whatever, hes not retarted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










haha, thats exactly how i feel about flowerhorns


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> wow.. it's pretty shitty if cichlids are beating piranhas on a piranha site. I wouldnt even want to see the fuckin results on a cichlid site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe those results would speak to the quality of this website in attracting a broad member base that cichlids have so many votes, posting it on a cichlid website would just highlight how narrow their member base is.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > wow.. it's pretty shitty if cichlids are beating piranhas on a piranha site. I wouldnt even want to see the fuckin results on a cichlid site
> ...


true dat... cichlid forums suck
thats why they are here at P-fury


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


Cichlidmadness is pretty cool, they're more Midas and massive nuchal hump oriented than I care for, but they're a good bunch. Cichlid-forum I'm not a huge fan of beyond their articles, the board itself didn't really do nothing for me.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

It's cause were hardcore as sh*t.. see: crazyklown's sig.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> It's cause were hardcore as sh*t.. see: crazyklown's sig.
> [snapback]1108974[/snapback]​


Don't forget the huge female member base!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

man u think i should buy a expensive fh...i could always buy more jordans for 2 bills


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> man u think i should buy a expensive fh...i could always buy more jordans for 2 bills
> [snapback]1109157[/snapback]​


aint gotta be expensive..theres some good ones around 4-5'' being sold for $20-$40


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

cichlids~


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

where


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> man u think i should buy a expensive fh...i could always buy more jordans for 2 bills
> [snapback]1109157[/snapback]​


Dude, just buy a nice goldfish for 3.99 and spend the other 196.01 on cocaine for watching your goldfish, WAY better than any lame ass mutant flowerhorn. People think their flowerhorns are active, you just wait and see how f*cking awesome your goldfish will be, you'll swear he's so smart he's stealing your brainwaves in no time


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

talk to lemmy..hes always got some hes selling..or just check the classifieds..


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sorry i didnt mean to make fun of your flowerhorn named corky


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

cichlids all the way


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like fish.haha ive got both but i lean a bit on the cichlids side.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fizzly, you should totally get one man.

i got my guy for 25bucks canadian. thats like what? 18 US???

my FH is active as hell. he never stops moving, unless he takes too big a bite..then he sits there chewing...lol.

FHs kick huge ass. i hate parrots, but FHs are a hybrid that i truly love.

my guy has really come along. started off at 2 inches long less than 2 months ago, now hes over 4 inches....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=90879

it proves you dont need to spend a fortune to get a decent looking fish.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i want a ncie one..not just one from like petco thats gonna be ugly


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mine was from a sh!thole store owned by a chinese family...but they were the only ones in town with decent FHs...so i bought one, and have never been happier with a fish purchase.
as soon as i brought it home and got it in the tank, i was like "man, goodbye piranhas..."


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

have you seen your FH's baseball?


----------

